# New To Me Outback 28Bhs



## ifd22 (Jan 18, 2012)

Just bought our second TT, had a 2000 Rockwood, just bought a Outback 28 BHS. Buying from a dealer so of course they don't know much about the history. Is there anythings I should look for maintenance wise. Our Rockwood did not have a slide out, so i'm unsure about that. Also is there anything unique to the Outbacks from 2002 that I should look out for. Overall the camper seams to be in very good shape for being 10 years old. thanks for the help


----------



## cdn campers (Oct 31, 2011)

have the brakes and bearings checked and lubed if reqd


----------



## Lad79der (Jul 13, 2011)

Check the brakes and bearings. Thats a good place to start. Get out on a ladder, check the roof out. Make sure there arent any tears or odd looking protrusions.

Go through the entire camper and check each outlet. Make sure you have 120vac where you need it and 12vdc where you need. Did they do a new owners crash course with you at all?

Slides are easy enough to operate. Check your seals. A ripped or damaged seal on a slide out could let water in. That, obviously, would be a bad thing.

Good luck with the new unit. You will have a good time with it!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackes.com as well as the 28BHS club. If you have any specific questions, be sure to ask. So far, you have received some great ideas. Be sure to look over all of the systems to insure the refrigerator is cool (and runs on both electric and propane), the freezer is cold, the water pump is pumping, the oven lights, the furnace is blowing hot air, the A/C unit is blowing cold air (and the remote works (if it is still the AirV unit)) and the the hot water heater is making hot water on both propane and electric. I believe your unit also has the outside stove; be sure to educate yourself on how to hook it up to the LP fitting. Many forget there is a 1/4 turn valve to turn the PL on to the stove. As far as the roof, the earlier models were not designed with a walk on roof. Meaning, if you need to get on the roof, use caution with where you step and try to walk on the joists. You can also lay down a sheet of plywood on top of some towels to help spread out your weight. What part of this great country do you call home?


----------



## ifd22 (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks for all of the help. Bearings and tires are number one on my list, I'm a fanatic when it comes to that. Plan on spending a good amount of time eternabonding and caulking all of the seams this spring, camper looks like it has never leaked, which I find hard to believe. Thanks for the info on the roof integrity. 
I believe the manual comes with the camper, I'm pretty familiar with all of the systems other than the slide out. Is there any maintenance I should be doing with the slide out, i.e. lubrication or seal maintenance?

We live in Edgewood Kentucky (about 10 minutes from Cincinnati)


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

You will probably want to use something to dress the rubber seals on the slide to keep them pliable such as this --> Seal treatment

You could also pick up a can of slide lube to extend the life of the slide mechanism --> Slide lube. I actually prefer to use a Silicone type spray that will dry and not collect road grime such as this --> 3-In-One.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

As pointed out above, you would probably want to look at the wheel bearings and brakes. While you have the tires off to inspect and repack, take a look at the spring shackles. Some people have posted that they have noticed that they have noticed some wear on the bolts. It may be a good time to install a wet bolt kit --> Example of kit (Be sure to select correct kit as the link provided is just an example).


----------



## ifd22 (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks for the reply's. Just got it home today. Can't seem to find the water pump, are they usually accessible?


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Check under the fold out couch


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Finding the water pump: Not intending to be silly, but I'd just put fresh water in the tank, turn the pump electric supply on, and then open a faucet. Listen for the pump. I don't have your model so can't help, but the sound should do it.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

The pump is located to the left of the bed in the carpeted area. To access it, you have to lift the foot of the bed and pull on the carpet pile. The top to the pump cover will lift toward the rear of the camper. It is located directly behind the exterior city water inlet.


----------



## ifd22 (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks again, I found it. I was trying to keep from adding water to the system due to it being 25 degrees out. I want to add antifreeze to the system for some peace of mind. Dealer says it is winterized, but I'm not sure I trust them.


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Get the tires BALANCED


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

If it is winterized you should see evidence of pink solution in the toilet, sinks, shower/tub. If you have an outside shower also should be some indication it was run through the handpiece as well.

Also your low point drains, which protrude from under the cover attached to the frame of the camper should show a hint of pink when looking at the tubing.

OR the system was blown out with compressed air. If that is the case, removing one or both of the low point drains should show there is no water in the system. Again, look for a hint of pink solution prior to taking the caps off. if you see pink do not remove the caps, you'll drain the anti-freeze from the system.

Eric


----------



## jayger (Sep 29, 2011)

I have a tip for this unit. be careful when pulling out the power cord for shore power. The cord shares the some compartment with the outside shower plumbing. Once I was pulling out the cord and it had gotten tangled with one of the hoses, snapped that hose right off and it started spraying water all over that compartment and the electrical box in there... not good. To access the compartment, pull out the draw under the wardrobe next to the bath room. I ended up wedging a piece of plywood in there to segregate the water lines from the electrical cord... not a good combo


----------



## ifd22 (Jan 18, 2012)

jayger said:


> I have a tip for this unit. be careful when pulling out the power cord for shore power. The cord shares the some compartment with the outside shower plumbing. Once I was pulling out the cord and it had gotten tangled with one of the hoses, snapped that hose right off and it started spraying water all over that compartment and the electrical box in there... not good. To access the compartment, pull out the draw under the wardrobe next to the bath room. I ended up wedging a piece of plywood in there to segregate the water lines from the electrical cord... not a good combo


Thanks for the tip, yea it is quit a mess in there with all of the wiring and plumbing. The previous owner had installed a door leading to this compartment, very helpful addition I use it often to untangle things when pulling out the cord.


----------

